# Gotta Love Joe Biden..



## Sarah G (Nov 2, 2012)

> The last time Biden helped the late night host with his Top 10 list was in May 2007, when was one of 10 senators reading the list. This time around Biden appeared solo, making his case for early voting and warning Letterman, Dave, I hope to hell you voted.
> 
> Source: Joe Biden's "Top 10 Reasons to Vote Early" | NBC Chicago
> 
> ...



Especially when he's confident..  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pAyAde_sbE&feature=player_embedded&list=UUlzCn8DxRSCuMFv_WfzkcrQ]David Letterman - Joe Biden Top Ten - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jillian (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Sarah G (Nov 2, 2012)

That made me lol this morning.  Funny.


----------



## jtpr312 (Nov 2, 2012)

I can't stand obama but I prayed for him to live out his term in good health becuase that is the only thing keeping this freaking moron from being president.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 2, 2012)

Well obviously voters feel they'd rather have either Obama or Biden rather than those moron Teapartiers Romney and Ryan.  Talk about zero point energy, those two are almost going backwards..


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 2, 2012)

gawd help us if this a politician you gotta love

this man is a heartbeat away from President, that should be enough to scare the shit out you and vote Obama out...He doesn't have enough sense to not put that old fool in charge as Vice President


----------



## jtpr312 (Nov 2, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Well obviously voters feel they'd rather have either Obama or Biden rather than those moron Teapartiers Romney and Ryan.  Talk about zero point energy, those two are almost going backwards..



No sense regurgitating MSNBC, we'll see next week.


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 2, 2012)

jtpr312 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Well obviously voters feel they'd rather have either Obama or Biden rather than those moron Teapartiers Romney and Ryan.  Talk about zero point energy, those two are almost going backwards..
> ...



no kidding,


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 2, 2012)

jtpr312 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Well obviously voters feel they'd rather have either Obama or Biden rather than those moron Teapartiers Romney and Ryan.  Talk about zero point energy, those two are almost going backwards..
> ...



I write my own posts, the regurgitation always, and I mean always comes from wingnuts and Fox, Breitbart, Drudge, etc..


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Nov 2, 2012)

Joe Biden is like the hemroid that wont go away.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 2, 2012)

TakeAStepBack said:


> Joe Biden is like the hemroid that wont go away.



You seem like you've had a lot of experience with Hemorrhoids, maybe if you get up and move around a little.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Nov 2, 2012)

Yes, so much experience I mispelled the word. But really, I think Biden should get up and move around a little...like a little too far off the short pier.


----------



## Oddball (Nov 2, 2012)

I'll love him better when he's a member of the touring moonbat comedy troupe.

Promise.


----------



## Dreamy (Nov 2, 2012)

Sarah we could fill this thread with Biden funnies. 

Sometimes I get a creeping chill when I realize he is but a heartbeat from the Presidency but them I warm myself remembering what a freaking hoot he might be as CIC as long as someone locked up the liquor and kept him away from the big old *Red* button.


----------



## Dreamy (Nov 2, 2012)

Oddball said:


> I'll love him better when he's a member of the touring moonbat comedy troupe.
> 
> Promise.




Please forgive me but I can't stop myself from posting this Biden classic....yeah you all have seen it..



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2mzbuRgnI4]Joe Biden Tells Chuck Graham to Stand Up - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 2, 2012)

Oddball said:


> I'll love him better when he's a member of the touring moonbat comedy troupe.
> 
> Promise.



He's not going anywhere for 4 more years.  Hope the Repubs find a better candidate, they've had their troubles for awhile now.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Nov 2, 2012)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VAzOIT4Ef8]Joe Biden Gaffes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 2, 2012)

Dreamy said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > I'll love him better when he's a member of the touring moonbat comedy troupe.
> ...



Oh Dreamy, you'll never change.  George Bush, and many of the Republican VPs haven't been too swift.  

You all have tried every term to make our guys seem as stupid as Dan Quayle but it will never happen.


----------



## Dreamy (Nov 2, 2012)

TakeAStepBack said:


> Joe Biden Gaffes - YouTube



He is the gift that keeps on giving. I am telling you he has a definite career path after this stint as VP is over.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Nov 2, 2012)

Sure, if you like clowns for elected representatives. But I guess the nation actually does want clowns.


----------



## Dreamy (Nov 2, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Dreamy said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



Sarah I can laugh just as hard at some of Bush and companies goofs and missteps. Therein may lie the difference between you and I perhaps. This thread is about Biden however so.....no slipping back into BDD ya hear? Bush is so one term ago. 

But just for you I will give you this: 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KML_lWMd4b0]George Bush Has Trouble With Doors! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dreamy (Nov 2, 2012)

TakeAStepBack said:


> Sure, if you like clowns for elected representatives. But I guess the nation actually does want clowns.



Oh dear, why so serious sir? 

What I want in elected officials is reflected by my vote. Chill. I am just having fun as I assume Sarah is too.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 2, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> Well obviously voters feel they'd rather have either Obama or Biden rather than those moron Teapartiers Romney and Ryan.  Talk about zero point energy, those two are almost going backwards..


Someone pointed out that Ryan went for Halloween as Rob Portman.  

Portman is seen at all the Bishop Romney events, while they are hiding Lyin' Ryan in Alabama!


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## TakeAStepBack (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm chill. That doesn't mean I find having a gaffe machien like Biden as national representation any less embarrassing.

He's like Bush without the fcial expressions.


----------



## Dreamy (Nov 2, 2012)

TakeAStepBack said:


> I'm chill. That doesn't mean I find having a gaffe machien like Biden as national representation any less embarrassing.
> 
> He's like Bush without the fcial expressions.



Of course he is an embarrassment. "They" know it too but partisanship will hold back the truth sometimes.

I promise you that he and Obama are not getting my vote and that is the best I can offer. But sorry I will still enjoy a laugh at the expense of some of the politicians we see out there any chance I can. 

Anyhow this was put in the TV section by Sarah so rather than derail her thread with politics I will just


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 2, 2012)

*Biden Says Life Better Than It Was 4 Years Ago But Nothing Can Touch Summer Of '87*










CHARLOTTE, NCAccepting his renomination at the Democratic National Convention on Thursday, Vice President Joe Biden  countered recent Republican criticisms by asserting that most Americans  were indeed better off than they were four years ago, but he  acknowledged that life still paled in comparison to that one killer  fucking summer in 1987.


Dressed in a slightly ripped Lynyrd Skynyrd T-shirt, Biden tapped the  top of an Icehouse tallboy, cracked it open, and then informed the  20,000 people in attendance that while the economy is no longer  hemorrhaging jobs as it was in 2008, nothing, not even that little trip  I took to Thailand in 92, could ever live up to the unforgettable  months of June through August 1987, when the skirts were short, the  brews were cold, and you couldnt walk 2 feet without stepping into some  grade-A tang.


Things are definitely better today than back in 08, but is this the  summer of 87? Not a fucking chance, said Biden, reminiscing about his  prime seed-spreading days, when he was a carefree 44-year-old senator  cruising the Delaware boardwalks in acid-washed Jordache jeans and his  pink Sonny Crockett blazer. Oh, man, that summer was one hell of a  ride. Id take off the T-tops, pack a cooler full of happy juice, and  drive down the strip blasting G N R.


And it seemed like every night ended with a little skinny-dipping  with one of those hot-to-trot lifeguards, continued Biden, making sure  to reiterate that he was tan from head to toe. Didnt matter if they  were legal or not. No one cared back then.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 2, 2012)

Synthaholic said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Well obviously voters feel they'd rather have either Obama or Biden rather than those moron Teapartiers Romney and Ryan.  Talk about zero point energy, those two are almost going backwards..
> ...



I think R/R are beginning to get that they aren't going to win this.  I never had a doubt.


----------



## NLT (Nov 2, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> TakeAStepBack said:
> 
> 
> > Joe Biden is like the hemroid that wont go away.
> ...



^^^^Loves Bidens "Full Load"


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 2, 2012)

* Biden Criticized For Appearing In Hennessy Ads *

              Citing White House Pressure, Hennessy pulled the Biden ads  saying "Joe will always epitomize the smooth, original style of our  world class cognac."


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Nov 2, 2012)

More like the epitome of a drunkard who drank all the cognac.


----------



## Synthaholic (Nov 2, 2012)

*Shirtless Biden Washes Trans Am In White House Driveway*


WASHINGTONTaking advantage of the warm spring weather  Monday, Vice President Joe Biden parked his 1981 Trans Am in the White  House driveway, removed his undershirt, and spent a leisurely afternoon  washing the muscle car and drinking beer.








"This baby just needs a little scrub down," said Biden, addressing a  tour group as he tucked the sweat-covered top into the belt loop of his  cutoff jean shorts. "Gotta get her looking good so I can impress the  chicks when I'm cruising down Pennsylvania [Avenue]."


White House aides said that Biden pulled into the driveway shortly  before noon, the chorus of Night Ranger's "(You Can Still) Rock In  America" blaring from his car's stereo. According to witnesses, Biden  spent several minutes maneuvering the Trans Am into the perfect spot,  and was observed drumming his fingers on the steering wheel until the  song came to a close.
 The shirtless 66-year-old then entered the executive residence and  greeted employees with a round of high fives and a variety of nicknames.


"Hey, hot stuff, looking good," Biden told a passing aide. "Would you  know where I could get a little bucket and sponge action? My mean  machine needs to be cleaned."


After acquiring the necessary washing materials, the bare-chested  second-in-command returned to the driveway, where he spent several  moments staring in apparent awe at the firebird decal on the hood of his  car.


MORE


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Nov 2, 2012)

He needs a mullet to complete the dominating stereotype.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 2, 2012)

Sarah G said:


> > The last time Biden helped the late night host with his Top 10 list was in May 2007, when was one of 10 senators reading the list. This time around Biden appeared solo, making his case for early voting and warning Letterman, Dave, I hope to hell you voted.
> >
> > Source: Joe Biden's "Top 10 Reasons to Vote Early" | NBC Chicago
> >
> ...


*Gotta Love Joe Biden..*

do i have to?.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 2, 2012)

jillian said:


>



Jill???.....what the? i was just talking to her.....


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 2, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



she loves anyone with a D next to it's name


----------



## Caroljo (Nov 2, 2012)

Ahhhh.....you guys are going to be SOOOO disappointed!  
I can hear it now....they crying and gnashing of teeth!  Lol!

You're so WRONG!  Obama is going away soon, get used to it!!


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 2, 2012)

Harry Dresden said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > > The last time Biden helped the late night host with his Top 10 list was in May 2007, when was one of 10 senators reading the list. This time around Biden appeared solo, making his case for early voting and warning Letterman, Dave, I hope to hell you voted.
> ...



You don't have to.  You're still my bestie.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 2, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



i was talking about her....forced vacation.......


----------

